#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  قلم رزین اب کن مرغوب

## m-aboli

سلام قلم رزین اب کن چه مارکی بخرم که کارایی خوب و دود خوبی ایجاد کنه ؟
ممنون میشم اساتید راهنمایی کنند

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## G_shayan_H

سلام اسموکر ریزین ریلایف 069b کیفت قابل قبول دارد

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## m-aboli

ممنون

----------


## majid parsa

سلام
میتونم در مورد این قلم و کاراییش بپرسم،نتونستم چیزی ازش پیدا کنم.

----------


## mohammadhadi

> سلام
> میتونم در مورد این قلم و کاراییش بپرسم،نتونستم چیزی ازش پیدا کنم.


سلام

یه مقدار رزین داخل قلم می گذارند تا دود کنه  و به برد معیوب دود می دهند و چند ثانیه صبر کرده تا دود رزین به صورت یک لایه سفید روی برد بنشینه و جامد بشه .
 برد را روشن می کنند. قطعه ای که اتصال کوتاه باشه سریعا داغ شده و رزین روی اون ذوب میشه

----------

*@mahmoud*,*majid parsa*,*masuodd55*,*shadies*,*sovietiran*,*عزیز نیک بخت*

----------


## mehdifull

سلام اینجا یک سوال پیش میاد که آیابرای  بردهایی که به اهمی بودن بعضی از مسیر ها حساس هستند مشکلی پیش نمی آید و بعد از عیب یابی، این رزین از روی مدار به صورت کامل پاک میشود ؟

----------

*mohammadhadi*,*sovietiran*

----------

